
Ask HN: Is Amazon/AWS still bad when it comes to work-life balance? - neofrommatrix
I’m an engineer looking to move to One of the Amazon and&#x2F;or AWS in an engineering role. I’ve heard horror stories about the work culture there. Is it still bad, or have they improved.
======
pinewurst
It's still bad - some groups are better than others, but it's like buying a
lottery ticket. An acquaintance was just shattered by his experience there as
a recent data point.

------
crmrc114
You will be paid, you will work. Many people go to Amazon just to get it on
their CV then they fly away. They rarely keep talent over 3 years. (Afaik) Ask
for retention data for the department you are joining if you want a clear
picture. My hiring manager was blunt with me so I knew what I was going into..
ymmv etc.

------
ankothari
Depends on the team is the popular answer.

------
pitapaulino
It all depends on the team you join.

